# 

## zgudi

WITAM


ułozyłem ponad 250 m2 starobuku

wygladał całkiem fajnie , jednak do pewnego momentu...

zaprzyjazniony stolarz przywiózł mi schody , niestety z jego silnika sączył się olej i niestety w ten sposób powstało mi kilkanascie szpecacych plam na wjeździe

czy jest jakis sposób na usunięcie tych plam?

z góry dziekuje za sprawdzone metody

pozdrawiam Rafał  :Wink2:

----------


## Mały

Może byc stres - moje autko zrobiło to samo na podjeździe u rodziców i... kłopot. wiem że kolega próbował to usuwać pod swoim sklepem za pomocą jakiejś chemii, ale nie do końca wyszło.

----------


## zgudi

spróbuje srodkiem do mycia silników...

zobaczę jaki bedzie efekt

----------


## kaltam

Niestety pozostaje wymiana bruku na nowy.

----------


## wilcza75

Kochani nie straszcie tak zgudiego.
Po pierwsze widziałem jak sąsiad dosyć skutecznie usuwał te ślady jakimś specyfikiem, a po drugie czas, a właściwie deszcz, piasek, śnieg, wiatr itd. robia swoje i za parę m-cy nie powinno zbyt wiele widać.
Napisz zgudi jak to wygąda np... w grudniu.

----------


## [email protected]

Witam,
Znalazłem coś takiego:
Eco-Care Engine Degreaser
"Zalecany również do odtłuszczania podjazdów i podłóg w garażach."

http://www.kleenflo.pl/ks_spc.htm

----------


## Marek13

Plamy faktycznie schodzą po zastosowaniu środków chemicznych. Czasami wymaga to kilku prób. Najlepiej jednak zapobiegać, np. podkładać tekturę pod silniki fachowców.

----------


## piotrul

> Kochani nie straszcie tak zgudiego.
> Po pierwsze widziałem jak sąsiad dosyć skutecznie usuwał te ślady jakimś specyfikiem, a po drugie czas, a właściwie deszcz, piasek, śnieg, wiatr itd. robia swoje i za parę m-cy nie powinno zbyt wiele widać.
> Napisz zgudi jak to wygąda np... w grudniu.


Zgadam sie. Miałem takie plamy tyle że z mojego samochodu i na własnym podjeździe  :Confused:   ale bez stresu 4 miesiące i 0 sladów. Warunek jest taki, że wyciek jest jednorazowy a nie cykliczny.

----------


## pchelek

deszcz nie pada - sam widzisz - zastap deszcz zmyciem bruku karcherem do wody dodaj mu plynu Ludwik

----------


## Jarzeb

> Napisał wilcza75
> 
> Kochani nie straszcie tak zgudiego.
> Po pierwsze widziałem jak sąsiad dosyć skutecznie usuwał te ślady jakimś specyfikiem, a po drugie czas, a właściwie deszcz, piasek, śnieg, wiatr itd. robia swoje i za parę m-cy nie powinno zbyt wiele widać.
> Napisz zgudi jak to wygąda np... w grudniu.
> 
> 
> Zgadam sie. Miałem takie plamy tyle że z mojego samochodu i na własnym podjeździe   ale bez stresu 4 miesiące i 0 sladów. Warunek jest taki, że wyciek jest jednorazowy a nie cykliczny.


nie tak prosto
z mojego wozu (tak sadze  :Wink2:  ) cosik jednorazowo pocieklo i po roku nadal jest plama
niestety nie wiem co to bylo,  kapalo przez pare dni i ustalo..... 
pomijajac fakt co to bylo, najbardziej mnie dziwi ze samo przestalo....

ale plama (nawet 3) jest  :cry:

----------


## zgudi

dzieki serdeczne za porady   :Wink2:

----------


## Ziarutek

Witam,

Dla zainteresowanych znalazlem cos takiego:
http://www.spirit.com.pl/?q=item&lang=pl&id=379

Jeszcze nie probowałem, bo nie mam kostki brukowej - jeszcze  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Krzysztofik

> spróbuje srodkiem do mycia silników...
> 
> zobaczę jaki bedzie efekt


Efekt będzie taki że olej wsiąknie jeszcze bardziej w kostke.
Najwłaściwsze rozwiązanie to "wyciągnąć" olej z kostki stosując ten srodek wraz tym środkiem który dostaniesz od strażaków(jak sie do nich zgłosisz  :Wink2: ).Lub polecą Ci pampersa, nie żartuje.
Jeśli zrobisz inaczej to musisz zrobić tak jak w przypadku ukąszenia żmiji w palec: jad trzeba wyrzucić ....razem z palcem  :Wink2:

----------


## dapietros

Witam.
Jest dobry sposób na usunięcie plam po oleju, testowałem go na fragmencie plamy na kostce betonowej, plama ma około 4 miesięcy powstała po wycieku oleju silnikowego przez układ wydechowy  :sad: , jakieś 1 i pół litra. Użyłem się do tego dwóch preparatów odtłuszczających na początku AQ M a potem AQ universal, w zasadzie usuwanie plamy ogranicza się do smarowania jej powierzchni co kilka dni, i dbanie o wilgotność plamy poprzez spryskiwanie zwykła wodą. Na koniec należy oczyścić dokładnie za pomocą myjki ciśnieniowej, celem usunięcia cząstek stałych które były w oleju. Działa to na zasadzie biodegradacji oleju, który w efekcie jest rozkładany na wodę i dwutlenek węgla. Ceny nie znam, bo dostałem próbki od przedstawiciela, ale zapewniał, że nie drogo, mam zamiar kupić, aby dokończyć plamę.

----------


## pawelkowski

Chyba nie ma co liczyć, że znajdziesz środek na wyczyszczenie plam. Beton jest zbyt porowaty by wydobyć z niego tłuste, olejowe plamy. Nie pozostaje Ci chyba nic innego, jak wymienić zachlapane fragmenty...

----------


## gips

Ja mam 2 metry kostki w zapasie, ułożone w kącie działki. W wypadku pęknięć, zabrudzenia wymiana z miejsca zapasu i ułożenie w miejsce uszkodzenia. Mniej roboty, kosztów za drogie specyfiki, super rozwiązanie.

----------


## Romanczuk

Do usuwania plam olejowych i tłuszczowych macie na rynku SINTAN. Można go kupić przez internet. Jest oto polski producent. Środek znany, bezpieczny dla użytkownika i środowiska. Wyczyści nie tylko plamę powierzchniowo ale wyciągnie z powierzchni porowatej to, co zdążyło wciągnąć. Polecam

----------


## franeczka

Preparat do odtłuszczania klocków hamulcowych w sprayu WUrth!

----------


## predowidz

Witam.Miałem podobny problem i okazało się że najbardziej skuteczny jest palnik propan-butan którym trzeba porządnie wygrzać plamę i nie zapomnieć o okularach ochronnych  a następnie szczotka druciana .Po plamach nie ma prawie śladu.Pozdrawiam ,mam nadzieję że pomogłem wszystkim borykającym się z podobnym problemem

----------


## coulignon

aceton + palnik - to wersja dla hardkorowców. Też działa.

----------

